# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Nơi Nào Cài Phần Mềm AutoCad Tận Nơi Q 7 Chất Lượng

## dinhduan911

[color=#ff0080]Phần mềm thiết kế đồ họa 2D, 3D AutoCAD đã và đang trở thành phần mềm thiết kế không thể thiếu trong các lĩnh vực thiết kế xây dựng, công trình hiện nay. Việc sử dụng AutoCAD với nhiều chức năng hiệu quả sẽ giúp người dùng dễ dàng thiết kế được nhiều dự án và giúp công việc trở nên dễ dàng hơn. xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà Chất Lượng
[b][color=blue][b][color=#804040]*CÀI PHẦN MỀM AUTOCAD TẬN NƠI QUẬN BẢY**
**NHANH CHÓNG - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ RẺ**
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận DV:
**1900 63 6343*
*Bấm Số 1:*D. Vụ Sửa máy vi tính để bàn
*Nhấn Phím hai:* Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Bấm Phím bốn:* Phản Ánh Chất Lượng Dịch Vụ
*Nhấn Phím 5:* Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.info[img]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTEhMWFRUXGR0YFxgXGBgbHRsaFxgYGBoYGB  4aHSghHRolHRgWIjEhJSkrLi4uGh8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0O  GhAQGy0lICUtLS0tLS0tLS0tKy0rLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS  0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAKgBLAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAMEBQcCAQj/xABEEAACAQIEAwUEBggFBAIDAAABAhEAAwQSITEFQVEGEyJhcT  KBkaFCUrHB0fAHFCNic5Ky4TM0coLxFSSiwhZTQ0Rj/8QAGgEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDAAQFBv/EACoRAAICAgICAgECBwEAAAAAAAABAhEDIRIxBEEiUTJxgRMzY  ZGh0fAU/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwAW7ecKxPei/luEFAHKyQCugMDUDLHvoNXFEEyzfzHl01rSbHbDiCaOti8Nsp8  DeQn2T8Ko+1fFLGIQW/1FrGId1h4AET4tVPi08qMuPaAQuz9gs3enPlHsyTqeu+wontPV  fbIGg2GgqZaeuKUrZWKolpXqg15gHzFyNlOX37n7RUrLUXkp0U  UbQxrXd6+ttCzkKoEkmustAfbt7vespLd14So+jOXWPnVYNTem  JJNFNxjjD3rrXMzBSYUAkQo2258/fTvDuG4m6QBnUH6TFgI61d8F4Vat2luuA1widdQPQbV1jONQSJ  AjmPjTTzu+MEcrm7pFNxXh96wYa4W8wzffVYcXc+u38x/GpONxr3dXYmoUE1WDlXyKJOtky1cYxNxhM65m5e+unxLAxnYj1  NRkf767e0R7QIJE6iNDz9KazF5wXtViLGiv3ifUua/yncfZ5Uc8N7Y4a6hkFLg2RuZ2hW2PyPlWTxT+EuHUb6feKN2Y0  e4L+IbKmZm1IVDAA+O3mTVDdv3bTlHzBgdVaZBFEvDO2eDweCt  rh1NzEFRnVswh48RdyIygzAWfdqa47TdocDjcOHH7PFCAAwMgT  qC0ZWWJjWfTUUs4clQyYKdpuKZ1RUOU+0+UnblzqjtX2XxFm8h  mNNYoeM89p89BSfWBTQjxjQG7Lns/iCG712bwjaTBJ0E/E0Y8IxZuFiWn7vdQRh+H4h0HdWXZeoXQnbSooe9acDK6POgIIM  +VblZqNXRNZqE3DQL2ZZ8W4nQdY9aEeE33urdfEsWCaf5lbTTl  MLbQFQxmCWMiNACaP+DsDh7TKxeUQgkyTKywOkyD4dRr5xJPZi  1tIKkIo6CmBuYOkmPQEgH7DXr4gAgExqNyPZM5j6iBoN50mDVU  Ydv3VUageQqud8xk/CuM2YAn2tZ10jSNI059dqdtr16j4HNJiJ0gfGqxSQjZ0iU8FHS  uAfyDOsnTT3fnQdqNOm+8byfTSNapYo7bSeVOSOQpjvDMac99O  vPb8xvXStz9enIafEyNNvnW5IND6WxuRSxt/LhsUIEPh7o22PdtBpsO35H4/n7o3Grh/V74/wD5Np0/ZsT8Dp50smmqMjHqVIUa8D7F2r1i3da7cBcSQAsDUjmK5krKN0  BVKnsbZyXHSZyOyz1ysRPypmgYJbpEmqzCsXZ2k5A0IvKU0LfE  nbpT/EHbK2QeIyB6mvMLbCIEGwEf3qOR6Ch9aWLxgt22boNB58q7qg7  RYn6PIb+v/FRjG3QzdIJuxuL7y2QAfCSWJ2LNrp7qIDbqq7IXrJw6LaYEgS4  55jvNX1u1mIHWvpsPh444eMld7Z5GbyMjy2nVdEO4sCT60MYXt  Jh74KP4CeTxlPodvjFSe3fa0962HsqvdJb7sNBzFmXV59CIH/AzwgbV85k8WCySS0vR7Ecr4qzRMNYQhsO0ZSPB6eXpWf4nDMlx  0cQUMH7vjUrh2NdIys3gJcDdQFQnTpJAGmmtG97gIxy27ijJcM  An90iZb/T4j6TSxi4aezOpbQC4bANdIAGVJ3P31c2+H218N2UEbAHWOZaI  Jmam4G0wDKlxblsyB1id4B0Mbilex12Rh7ZbOW0gAysbDnmn5C  pvJJukScZ/sN8N7OW7l3QMUB30Gmu/KfIUbY7A27iZbiK6gQJ3HodwfSpPD+z9xLIYLoFzNJBbz232pm  62lPU1+Q8E62BfFOxY1Nh/9j/cw+8e+hPGYS5ZeLiFG5TsfQ7Eelawr1Dx+GD+FlDA8jqKdTZnE  zvh1hr7hLY8R1jkANzPIetHXDuxi3LMucmQxmXVySJBI9mJ9em  m9S+FcKt2ARbWMxljqZ8teQ6UQ8LxCKlxHJCtl16b6/ZV1sUy7F9n/wBXLm663VDqoKhhOZlJJnUNHhjUa71ecO4ZgbKNiLssgaAGOaC  dQCAN/dXnFZdnXJnUGWBB0Ph+wmJ02qRwng6Yuw1hbndlWF0Z4PsAiGj  XLqfFHurnlLlLhfsdKthV2Z4sMQxVbWRFErMAsRyAGkUO9q7Gb  EpKT4RlPMSWOnz+FW3ZzGW7c2XgwQFIIykzAIblqZnpTl2yi3T  duFSttcoOreEs2WV5+1Gn969DFgg8LjB+9kv4vztg9YwFp1K5F  KMNCp1XSPF012og4NZWzaS0pJCiJPrJ+ZqLjb84eyYylmYnaTl  8IzRuQI18zUFMaR4V35mubFH6LZGgov4vKIGrVEQEmTqaaw6E1  OtqBXdGNHO3Z7bSK7Gu1JVn0rsmNKcB6NKRam1aa7B6UDDqmKc  QdajlwBJ/Ma01bRrvteFPq82828vL41rMTkuz7OvnTXGFAw1/r3Vz+g1IQAbbVG41/lr/APCf+g1n0YxoVdYHtVirVtbaOuVRAlFOkzvVKKVcRU7vXCzMzG  SxLE9STJPxNcUqVYwRphnclUUs2pjnA10qvtYkGBzq0s8TW0Lz  fTy+DpvqPsPuocwjl7luAWYlp5mQfaP20k6aAnRMxXFkQldSRy  HKqa7YNy2zz9KD7wZn3kV32n4TcsOtxvZuTHkViQfiPnVWmIaI  BIUnWKnBKrQeVntrvbRDISCNitF3B+3MLkvgsY9oCDp9EjnMAT  50KPc1EGpuDtqy7CTpryPWvQw+XkgqT0SyYoy7ImIvl2Z2MsxL  N6kyaKOzHZ1Xsi84zFiQF/dmOXMmflVXi+z9+2fHab1Go+Io/wCA4G4mHtqYEJpG4mSZnQmT8q8zPnSVpnRDG+gJv4K33uLNtQF  S0VhZgMx1Gp/dNFH6JcdcvXhaInIMzn9wez75kafiKb47w1beHu9zbCO8d4ADB  iZInTYk6fbQr2Z7QXcFdNzDlQWUKwdSQVBnkevOjhmsjbYZfCk  bv2i7I4XFAu9oC5GlxPA/8ywT6GapezHZdcMX8TXGZvbeCwWB4ZAGkyff5VB4J+lq0wjFWH  tt9e0e8T1K6OPcGq6Ttpw7Rhirfi2VjlaehDQV/wB0V3VF7JhNglC+E89p59RWZ9sry4I3F3IMW1+sDBUk8gARJq0  7T8culO8tsbIQExoSY5k7bDYVmHaPGXL98PduNcbu/aJGwkjaBG+1QypSkoj04qydwvtcslb6FT9ZdV9Y3HzomVxmsyC  O+cKoIMxnCmQdtTGvn0oDxPDWDW0TxG4ocCI9qZnyHWpeIfEWb  1os/flHW8FUkN4GDeLfTSNZ3ppYoXSdMnydGidmsKL+KxFt5CW5CAH  mGbUnc6LHvqMVzIw6r+ftqP8Aoz7RWji7guMqNdnKH8JzSNJJg  nVtqs72KF667KIBLKB/DlD80JouLSBHoDuPXWVs6kqZB06NPymDFP8ABOFZsNdx4vrbKF  reVULZSyhSQWY6EXQcsGKc7Q2pVdJBUKSNcroE8L9G0YwdwRE0  uDXFXB42zmANwoyrOpMhWyjnAVdvKuakpO/1/wAFe0RMDxII6xKkCCGE6xAJ5FeWmuoqu4rxo2hkZWLEz4jpl5Q  doB5DbyqJatuw8TNI015DcZTzjpvv1qx4mFbu7bW1Yoc2fwmT9  WCDIO8Ea6Vy4VJZFH17/wBnMuy64d3mMwiGyjfs2aSwgMDvkJ0YyBttTnDcCVMOIIOoPXz  qfwPjNxb1u3dcMrkJ/wDjEZxClcsHLqo9mNTV5w107wWXaTbQBbbKNBbuXUZgdzoLenK  AedetjioIs3yIdkcgKmWbBO/9h51NxdlVdmJCqdZ3J8lG5Jjb4xXGGsNeBMi1YX2mb7D9Z+ijQ  ac9T0c1VicSOWk5U8R6j7vLzrk5QOrczy9B5+dPYnFqBktKUSA  Dr4nI1l+g/dGn3QQGYgAEk6ACj2Y7L12isdhp1O1ethihhhrG3LUfaNPKnFJ  iJ2oJ30CvsbSx4pJJ6fnp5fGeUoU2K6Bo0ax0GovGv8tf/hP/AEGpAqNxn/LX/wCE/wDQaz6MY7Un9Qucwo5w1y2p11EhmBGnUVFO1E/CsFauYl3uMhR2JtjOhnMGYSupnQLBG7bSK4kUBy9aKnKwgj7xI  IjQgggyK4q67W2VS+AungWU8P7MgkZDlAGwB0689DVLWZhYh2Z  yq6ksVA8zNGXA+FrZTTVj7Tfd6UPcCw+bEXG+qxj1P/NGVocq4PJyP8Tmyy9A524uZsOViSGBGm2upH2UAK8CK0TjlsyQ  wMHQHT7qEcbw2dVEN060fHmlGh8G1RU29av+zPDXxF42rbQcpb  adFKgwP90+6pfZvsNicSwIXLbmC/Ida2Ls32Vw2Dym2s3MuQuTvJBJjlMCu2MW+jpjBvsrcsAA+Qqv  4rjMiMQ2XTQ7ROgMHn5VBw3a61cZ1eVYORlAzZxmygpAkk6Su8  07i+F3MWMt1e6tTOUQbjRsSdkHkJPmK8yHizlOq/cvPKooqrfEg9tFe4r3SniCkEkjwnQefpQjxXhhQzEAmYHLyolt  cOVcfcSyEtpZsosAfSbxT5k8ydxT/Enh0i2W6hQGhtMv4+ca1RwePI1EVfOOwO4S6rc8exBAnadPlvU  3FcNLNC5SIJIMEabQD18qteI8MNx2uXAAW1IAgTA6fmaZtqMoU  HLAgk9J0Pz91Sllaamnv+5CcOO2y54G7rh+6IuugWCMhuBA0jw  lJZVH7wgeVDXaFBbu5bZlSumh9hznUeoVgp9DTnFrmS3nuXLiX  bc9y6Ehgx5SOWm+9E//AEdMQtlruYu9kMHDEEHwsx6STd5jlXXhzfHlK/8AvoZNzVALhOIupm3mz7MTqCo9lQImBHXaKm4bihtllgG851cE  sJJ5xqAo+iAdvOrHiHY+/bnuWzg8vZaOg1j36HpVRwrhzlysFNIdyCMoO4Wd25CPsq8ckMi  vsSUXHssbfC7V5Qiw5Pie8dYnnpuTGi/dV9bxBtBFskqtv2TMnTmTUexbVEFu2MqDlzJ5ljzJrqK3L0ZIs  TxC3dM31Nu5t31nwt/vXZh5fKnf/jRu281u4jnWWtjQ6eEtbPst5CB5dKZhSw+Ie22a2xUjmDH5FC0  +wkl+FXRkshyHESQgMgSTMicvs7RMmeVD18PZzZl5lY2kg8ugm  DNG2G7SLcgYlSCNrtuAwnfMNiPSPSaoOJ9kLzZruHuDFJJMr7Y  B5Mp1mIGk7bV0YoxbEaI/BuHC4hZ7hd3OYW7bQFPIseUaa+XM6VYWmu2bovOTiEVXRmzQSH  AUgMfbYEDXmREzsJNntsZzK+x9ofET57UU8B4k7a3dlAOeCsA6  QgIyyRPi+UaVeV41/QHYY8K45h7tu213MxtmGt7MdNAZjQwNam379y+0hQqg6KvsJoB  oOZgb/ZUXAWMHeZWWUWRnQ+0ADBMgyZG53kUS8O4phu5DhDKkqLREZSv  1jtGx852pYuN6GaK3B8EdwWPgQas7fd1PlXDX1tki0OUEnffnp  v8ALy50uI8WuXT4jAHsqNFHoOvmflUAtT032C66OidZr0VyK9o  iHYNdCuRXYomO1qLxo/8Ab3v4T/0GpANReMH/ALe9/Cf+g0H0EyCkRSpVxFDwCvaVKsYvOCnLJ6k/bV5ZxetCfflZA3k/bVth+D4ruP1qItcpPiIJjMF+rPP37a1588Tm2zmlBsIbq27i+I  1UYzu1RQCuUuhzGPZYgkyfKmP+q5bTswAZBoOs6ADzkge+oeIQ  NdtWD7OimOgEaeelTxY2pJMr40Klb9GudiEnh9gk5Sys8eVx2d  f/ABIqffRgpYawJ0qtu423YtAZgEt29egVF/AU3wjjTYiyLlu0x8IbIGTMCwlVaSBJGuh0517cUui/NoxjsfYNzG4YEayWPqqM32xWzYlco9ftAJ+6s27B28/FHfKQAt59eU3AnLSfaGnQ1pHErghROswB66a/Olxp0JNpbZnuEhsZjmnd1T+RMtN3sNfttmQ5o5nxEk9dBqag8J  v+O+59l8RcOb/dz6DbX7Kv+IqTbZRzB+Yj768nNNrK/o6Ir4FTfdrbszQWnxNOfMI2E6KsFdIkc9RVd+uZwwjLqZg6RPh  AHLT7aiJisoAYwNRp1EAyBtvzqZh7QBKnLkuQMwUSJGhn7qXIr  +UlX0clt6ZPw/EblwgSl5TGZbq2irBdYbMsCOuhHUUTcF4jac20T9nlBCqIZSII  CBpLLGkAnWBM6VS8A7MXLV1bqlGAYo6NsykDTYg78+YGupiyHZ  VtTZYLroSWGXUldgc23ltUZZkqipFYKa2FQt6iswxnFwl10dGA  VioO+xI26ek1qoG0786BOLcLm7ckSC7fNiap4rpsvlVpEHD4lX  EowYeX39Keqpv8DgyhKNyIkVwMTiLXtr3i9RofkIPw99dydkKL  kimWFMYTi1q5oGyt9VtD7uR9xNSHNEw1FSMNee2wa2xVhzB/OlR2uAbV6mIA3p4gL+9xS1iFy4y0M30byqMwjXxDmOo28qh8W4  ff1uqUv2ORtAgr/qUknqY5TVLfxZbQV3w7EXrTZ0fL1k+GOhHP0p+V9gom4TEIQHt  MQRpIOx5jqDyiibhuOc+2NY1PXpNDSYe3iLq3DZVHkM5H042ld  uc69BRPZSKvCPsVsk5prtRXiwBSBqwh3XorgGvZogHAa6BpsGq  vjHFTbORIzRJJ1yg7ac2+yg3QS6BqJxj/AC97+E/9Bqmv2MWltb7O+VoMhgYnYlYgA+ldDipuWLyXPa7pyCNMwCmfQ/bSc0w0ZxRvZ7GWhbR7j3SzZQAht+IsAYGZdOe55T5UEUQDtdiO  7FpltOoAHjQk+GMpMMNRA1HSuZUOyJ2j4elm6BbLZWGYBozKQ7  oyEjQwyHUfPequpXEce15gzhRChVVBChQSYA9ST76i0AkvhmIs  frKHEf4Wf9pE7a7gcpifKa0r9IYvHDo1lh3GhfLz27s9Cn3xWQ  d2rlgCJDN9pq+4Nxi+cOcL3s2QfZMaCQcskTlnWP8AipypRYsn  ojY1wciwJZ12OkBlJp05/wBaS4qZspDeRjWCatW4VbJRncHLLaHQHQCPnXmLxUCLQyj6x+6  uT+KrTiVwxuNkjH8UZ2y9drYOvq34VY2uN4qzh3NnKgVXYhwrc  t1NuDm6FifSgtuG23Euwzcyx19dffUNcRdBazYutdVxGQEnNpq  Bp0FdOLJu23YzXoKv0cH9peYEjLbtWxry8RPxgMfWr3i3aC1bc  IJuXBqLdsZmn97ko9YoM4FwzEKXtl3t2iQXyjIzQoCgkjMBuCB  0OtFGBwKWly20CjyG/mTuT61SXmqEOMds5/8Ay858pPRA7L8Pa3ZVbgGcsxbY6knTSri/g8uoBKAGQNx5r5fu/DoXLFvWRvP3b1LN3UAg66GNtwNfca8mbcpWd6VIC8VwZbtxozK  RGYEAGDMMNwQYOo6GvVwHdLmJyi2TmzajKDM+okR7qKuO4JcHe  VgzurnLDwYgF/CYGsA+EcwOtC/G/wBredSPAg73KSSH0XcAgQCCfzpeWKTlwvRFqLV0W3AOM3DMZQA  AACuaQwMz8BtEfOrrh/FFUFmggtHhzA7HXK0iBEe1Oo0NBnANJBPKfWGA/wDY1Y4i8QuXLIP9xXWvExSSTXRNTaYf2LyuAyEEdR9h6HyNVWO  sjO3rVX2SxwUlWJhzAJ+sNgfUGJ9B0q9xy+NtPzArleF4slevR  blyjZVXcIDGlRL2BFXDDauStUQgE8V4Cr6xBnf871Vth7loQGL  DkP7HX5+6tCu4ff1+6hnj1oqwHIijz4gaB7D4hnMAR1J5VMGHM  6sCPzvNe3bYAB6GrfE9m7zot6wylHEsCdV+sR11BMaUIZJTfxB  xpbKw3kTQeJug5etTsFgy5DXAdNVHID0603xDD28LeR3JyRzEm  VEGNNZOscpq7t46zcA7twWB1XZtjOh15bjSuvF3sSSHsJbC+tW  QfkPz61XYeBqakd5XaibJXeV0pqOp604pJoij4NdCuLSzty3PT  16U5mHL4/h+fhWCdA0J8S/xrk75vuEf+MUVCq7i3DO88aEBwIIOzDl6EdfyFkrRky57OZhhS  cRHdwcub/645+XQf2oHxUS+ScsXMs75cj7+eWas7xxb21ssrFF2EpGm0mdQ  Kc/6X3di87kFzacabKMp26k9f7zJRex2zORSpV0LTRmynKNzBj47V  EY5pUqVYxd9t+FYdMQ4w6m1lsC6+UmDca6qLoSY0J0FU2BwTyx  UkFTlaDBkfL7Kkdqcdmxt8zoGRPdbAMfGau+F8UwD2lS+hS5Bm  5lIJZskQ1vXKIY+KBr5mkmrQKsruzGDuXcSy3WhEUkz1lYkyeR  J3qZ+kGwEs2VX2GcyRrJVdB9pjyqfwFg169hbBNy3dfOGDBiYE  LDbEKB9tEmH7NWcVg3R7hKMcyPlylCswxDcvQ6idRymsK5KRRS  +NGNWFHQSSFGbRZaTLeQAqTaussM9tWWdGWLbBhqMjoIzCJ8Ss  NNqI+H9kHFp71zu3sEOGCSXCoxHf2tPaXKWAnxLI+lUDhvBsmI  SxeNs2rh9rvVjLlZkcEEMoaBBMTtVpKnsinbDzC4m3icMt5SQY  IIcBScpKsNCVMwYg9NOVB+Aw3dXkHiBVwDqw0zZTInaKq8Hx28  lpUVUCbgEOQCYY7vvJqxwE3MObotsbgv92EtKx9tA6soJOVswf  nlaQCK5Y4uDl9F5TtIM2vqhAaZJgBVZiTB5KCa4xGPVSoYOhYg  APauLJkR7SioIFzDY6298HMuUkaHwkkEjl7LE+RHUUU9rsdav4  NmVSHTVGEAgnwxpyIb3aHlU8OCGSHNMo8n0UHbT9Wt4kXH7w3y  2W2A3hIeAxg/6ttNvjS3sMe9X+E1tvPQGfk3xqz47as32uXlstcuLYtuHQSEYI  rZ2y+zGbYmNDpvVRxfiKhgbbSSdwQQsjn566DfnyquX+ZFonD8  WROAtLAdQ3yBf/wBavMQkqT7/ALPxqg7PtF1J2LZf5/B/7GjLh2HFy3f6razL/tKT/wCOau2BIHzddLc21zuHXwyBmDsFyydj58qN0D5V7yM+UZoObXp  MCfWBQhgCQzAblCBpzIyA+oLT7qPeJwWVhEMoYeh1H21LyZypR  9D462QSk8uf3161qu40NdMtchQixvNUPam2ItsOpHyoiYaiqnt  FamwT9Ug/jSS6MCzJIiivs5xi0tpbFxoYlgs7NmJ09ZmgrFY8KDGpHwFDl3  jt2WyOyyIkGDBEEeU+VbxFJSv0CTRcduONLevwmqW5AI5sYzEd  VGUAe886obeMI51DiuZrvvdkWF3Cu1DrAfxjzPiHofx+VG+ExS  uqsmoYAg+vXzrI8DZa46213YwPLqT5ASfdWu8LsBbQFsQlsBcz  GJgezPNjvlEnntV8UmxGiZbWPa3qWyZfb0P1Bv8A7vqe/Xy50wmIC/4cg/8A2HRv9n1B6S3mNq5DAbVYHRJzz5DkBsP7+Zk+dezUdWpxWoms  eBroGm1FK5eC6bnoKzdGHxUHi1+bN4KM37N5PIDKZqbh8A9zV/CvSpnF8MqYTEBRH7G5/Q1TlPQ6iYg21bFhRhO7UL3GQrt4Igjn/esfryK506C1ZcdqO477/tsuTLrk2zZ3+7L8qqKVKgErsY5a9cJ3a4x+LGpLRHl+J5bjl1+  +jDiH6OLysXtsrTLQxC76mM+WqDHcAxNn/Ew10a6MAY/mAI3ilaYoV8H4PlwCXwSC0zAAIVp1DakDYULNxJzcuJ3jBQQMh  OkgBfD0ECK0HE4w4bDLYAzKgFtsyldo1HlqDOs1nfFOCsL1wpc  BJaZgga9D8pgUdWgSmlot+F8WuqvdpcKoCCYyzHMa9RppQjilL  EgDTkk7QYCiddASoHvqXdV7NwKwImQOcwRt12PwIqU9u3Hekhe  ZMZhpzHn9tRyZXy2PCCotuy/BrF24Euglgc7gezl0AUazI1k+nWSaW+DWcO1z9Uui0kd6ytJy5  IGYNMgDNrod/Kh/A8IUZe7LLfyKweWIYupIlQcvdZpQ6ToTmkVU9pkY92lw/tXGZwsgJaH0faMZ25a6JvyFZYrhU/aNavRzxni+Lxjd+e7CkQiRsmsaxrMltdpqtv4u9AW+t4LMsys9  yYkyQXC9I6ETrtVjZukRT5ugiNJ67UkcMYKoqh1GlRL4fx6zet  Jh7LJaGUIQzhAQABLllAd9PaBnXQDaqPj4dXW2VyiyxUkahonK  Z2hlCmfOn72HRvaUMfMCfjvVfiMBbURbzqT7KqZDHWNPifSaDh  uzdI7wl/IwYciCI11Uzy9KN+Ddo7CMQZylLlsz4ZDqVVpaB03NZ5YDINVY  eqmpNu9NWTomFdhgLoZdRrsZ1iRqOpAo0TD5LGHSQwVO7BAABF  s5RoNOVZ5gezWKuKLluywkSpJCz8wwB6xWjhWGGs95bFtgWGUZ  iBMNALaxMjXpzqeaSkh4KiOQI00pC4fX5UmqL3mlc44810acqb  uwwI0IP51qO9w0zfxSqCzEAKJJPIDUmhRrA3tzw63ZtgosZnCk  A6RlLbbchQ1w3DCUJRSDoC40naSIMiZG1FH6QsSr27SoS2uckc  gVgTzBOefQGh3h2Lyh0uMCFUFIjeQY+Qq+NaAmk7ZYWezIvf4a  XJ5m1Nxf5WAceskU5f7AXe8VEfRpk3UKZY1+iWnY9KK+CcQIwq  3V0yAMB1VtCp+PxApp+14Z4JA1gTpAO5nblXNPNNOooTyZ06ik  VNjsZiMKS9sJfYrpqykDSQFg67az9tQ7PbLuyRetOXXQLIAXyA  5D0FEWL7aC0pac5ggLyJ5H00rOLr3cVdLtBZjqdhrV/HzZHfLohjcpdhDd7eXmPgtW1H72Zj8itEnZvjv6wrZgFuJEgTB  DbET6HT8azbG4FrLZW3Ikeh/4oq/R8PFdcmAAq+pJJ06mB8664ZG2O0HtszT2YLufxqJbuljCDX8+4  fnarbA8K+lc1PT8etXcwKIxYR7miiB1/P59at8Fw1U13bqfuqVbQDQaUrjxv8Km3Y6VEhRULj/+VxH8G5/Q1TVNQeP/AOVxH8G5/Q1AJhgpUhWgdk+zWGu4Vblxe8Z5kyRlhiMqwdCIqaVgboz+lT2  OshLlxFOZVdlB6hWIB+VM0Am2DidwaIS0QYPMHofjzrp8aDEpl  LEDw6bmNSIOulOWuDNlBVgQwB1JmNwNR51D/wCm3Ret5l8PeKcwYHQDYjffyrrcYtGIP6QLghAQYUx7pkxP50o  Z4fZRmL25XKwKhjqIymdJ1md9NKKP0jjL3bMpZBGbdQRO2YDQ+  dB1pMO58L3LWmubI48wCGWR61yS7OTIm5Og3/R2yObueGdGJWY8IuElsvMKWAJHp1rn9IPZ6yXtYhbai48rdA2b  KJDdM2kTufD0oQ4NfbD3DcVmGhylQTmAJWQoknVdRBGoq4ucbG  IyXmuOMvhYXENvQ/SUMApIO8akA7wBQdUdMekM8L4hdtl1ZptgaKoAgNy+Ag9aBeL3  r3f3b4HeLcaQYOg1yJP+kfJq0/8AURmadZRT8C/4isoxTFXOvIAb/VH9q1hujxeMAaOjKfLX8D8qkWuI2zs4B89PtphcWfIj94A8/L8eVdm3Zb2rYH+kkfLbz361rG5Mls+kgz6Grzshg171bmJXwXb  Td1JIAB0DNBEB4OpI0KajMaocDwrDZ1PiYTJQkQ0MAVOXkdtTr  NbFxD9Re0v6x4QSoTN4CGJ0ykwJA+rO3SimltmuykwPZtWlUKs  ECyFJMSNRMDSQYA5DpFXvDuyeGBBuWkuN+8oMenn50SYMrbUqS  qhTEtAG0gztsQffXf6xanR0PSGB+EUeICGOBr9C7dTXbN3gPr3  oYgeSkU1jOz2IdYFy00GR4WTfqMzgnz0qfjuL2LFtrt24FRd4B  J128KgtPu61a8Nxdu7bW5aYMjDQjy0I11BBBEHaKV44sa2Zpj7  b2nKXAAwiQD1AIiJ5GqnFX4OoI+f2Vf8Ab5suL/1Kp+RX7qCuN8RS1rcYDTQcz6CuaSqVDIHOI8MuvduN37anMoBO/LNrsOUaio97jveYd7OJVu8Gkj6UbE+YjU86jcS449wwngX/AMvjy93xqpinvWwUHPAu0lm3aVbyKzlbQTwgmO7CszE8hkB3+k  YFO9pLaXrTXDaAyH6KkCG01lQRsD08zQQJKoecFB/tYkD50V8Aw9y53n7NlW7ZZScpUZp8EbTt0O51qyeqA7tEjsoRe  sXsIDByMF9HBy/Bp+VBVy9ctkFhqROvv108wau+yuK7rGIW0HjnlELOvvA99O9tc  HlvZkSVKzMEgSzHL0Gp9dR0qHFKVP8AUaUVJAwQbhlnBPSQIq3  4RhpICLrPtTJ91UzLJAgASJieZjnRmuPWyuYASPZAoZG9JElB2  c47AJdOW7BYaSpMx5ab/Gr7gHBFtrAGVZk6yx9T+RQfgOLtbeHGY5ozc9TqfgZFHuHuGr4  0ojSdhNgbShfCIqfaFVvCj4askNWAPiuLyzFdA0iJrBPbWwHSo  nHz/wBriP4Nz+hqmCoPH/8AK4j+Dc/oasAxCrHhvFns271tSwF0RoQANxOqk7HkR9hFdSqZhUqVKsY+h  7D/ALO0eqj+kU3i7wQqzbCnMOs2rR38I/pqHxi2zWyEy5uWbb7a6WY5xnafu3AtLnQqJ8LSCJBHUaZeVQDx  HB4lm73BDMPpZEJI6qxAIHumq67jBMXrBH+mGHuDRHxNW+AwiQ  GVifJhqJ9da5XGV6Ydeyvu4a2qYj9TtjMgGRGJnVSwBJJMZy/zrLOC9o7tjENduzczmLyN9IAwQAdFZdYHLUczRpxfjtzD3LRQL  nZM1wsCZBY+EgESJBPUHY6kEf7RcPfFWzj7NgJBK3lVyxJUL41  GQciJ6geWpa+xf0CvGYc3bZucPxGRMi5ZGZfEScgDA5IAEiNJr  NrmAuEyFnQeyVJByiZEg0X/AKNbOI7u6f8A9dtVB53NBnToIEHrA6VOsccw62RZv2oKKVzOjN  DKCJUhGUCRMytZI1WZxctMvtKyj95SP6h6c67Vp8x7z97daIzi  VYKQQy9VOaD/ALdueteW7Fh2EKraEmTmI1WNSSy7nmK3EFFVwg/trevSPlqNevlWxjhtrE2QLhs4vKIZgy6kbswTwzvpA9aDbHZWz  3IxCG6pXxRDMpKnbMWbSVHSs6nxllnMJaVmQBqTI1AG88qCaCj  Yuz3bLhti7cS4otOsKrmyZdVZhqVUmQYEnQyIrQOG4i1ftrdtZ  WR5KtliYJBkEA7gjXpXzhhe0OKtt/iltdRdVbszuG70MSCK37sbju9wOGuFUTNbUlba5QDzCjYLPKmi  wod7TdnLWKw7Wmi2RDo4UHKymQSNJG4I0kE6jeqXsahwKMb93M  oLM0AhQpAgIknUnL1JM+lE3FMR4Ao3Yx7uf3UD9qHYKo1H7QKy  wRsrsB/MJ9wpgSBr9JXaK/durdS33dvLlB9oiGYjMdg2u23KTuc5vguSxJLHcsSZ9Sda2DG9  n7WNwgSzcKXBBJMkZuYdZ9k8iPnqKGu2nAcDg8MttSWxZIIbMZ  InxFlByqsTGkz11NSlEZMzrLSrvEHxH3fMCmaiULHhjeBgeTEj  4A/jWi4dWa2pZoIRTOxJYLoB5yT7qzfhDauPQ/b/AGrUezOFt3LK3DfW3ly6BczEgQSAvmCNTuDV8abdIDpK2Zx2is  taxLFYJDZlJGhJ8QMe8H3VGxXEmu3kJ0WCgE8nlRPnqvwov7e4  FEC3QxddLbSmTXxMCAGbwgCNTNA2PtgHTSDy1o5I8XUlsRSUlc  WekdakTpuTp9lNYi+hJIO5nYiJ1j3VxbxKgipOIVJlpxHhjI47  tu9AAi4iuklWyxDicwIAkSNtTRLwTioK+LkdTsZ+3nXlntiiYN  F8RvWbk21gxBfOXB2UwzqQd/CYPL3ss9vFLdFwut4hroZTrKgTJIM8tPWhFyq6Mw+wbqDEgE7C  RPwqejChvg/AbVtlJa5cuQYuO7bsOggR6zUrhFwi44LEzBgkmIGQwDtLKx0rq  aoVF+prsGmga7BrBO5qDx7/ACt/+Fc/oapk1B46f+2v/wAK5/QaxjE6sOG8Ev31ZrNssF0JlRrEwJIkx0qvrR+w1+3bw+mYhjnM  KWhsqqynKPCcyn2o0IM0iVitmcGlUviqKLrBTI0nUHxFQXAI0I  Dlhp051EoBNx4B2gTILF6LNxAACzDK4GxVjpPVTr916LinZlI8  iDSpVZStGI2OtKVJAXN7qjJbOyDnMmBp8dTvp6cppUqHswCcdw  +Ha/N2QVt5MhzCSc7I8jkviBHUJ1NEHZa0i4dRaPgYsZaTOwJIb6Uj  UbDkCNaVKpsxc4OAgGg300HMx8qVwWX8FxFU/QuQpEk6T0M9dD8q9pVlphBzinDsA13u7tmy1wEDwuFb1UXN+eg  amh2Owzlu5vXrZGkFnjeBo0D3wRSpUy7Adp2Me2Gb9cVkykn2A  x02MAT01rNOzVlA1tiIureBJaQBZCidxBnxgjzHKlSpMiDHsm9  tuHLbez3QJHd5euiHwzHk0eiiNq1bsXjltcNwuYwRaGnPnpSpU  mPoL/IgcR4/cuuEQCW8IHIAkbk/OrrEqGs9xiXW4rARdRYa0y6roWJYAjadjHOAqVCbqVodpdGa9q  beKwht3LbFXzMBct6q6sAdJ3BAHhYTPLnQVi3uOzXLmd3YyxMk  k+ZpUqaRMhGw5MlW/lNdLh25ox9x/ClSqdD2O4O0wf2W1U8j1H96New94gPbaQFaRIjRtdPfnPvpUqv  474zVCZFyg0wj4jbUqrOiuiXEuMjCQyI4zgjn4M9XXaDsJw0Ic  uHtySSCpZYgbDIwilSrt8pqUkzl8VVFox/iPZZsztaMDdUMmBPs5tzHWqC5gLikqymQY0BI084pUq8rHJtuz  qoO+zvHMPhzbNyyWC6eC2zOfPxfiKouG4xrV5r4S5HeFso0IBe  Rygx56edKlXRBIAW//McgGfD3ZEtKBCJU6wAdpnX7atFxoGMtkTkvoSDryAuID0kNc+F  KlTvpGTCxbg612HHUfGlSoWE97wdRULjrj9Wv6j/Cf+g0qVawGLU9hsW9vNkaMwhtBqOmopUqQwzSpUqxj//Z[/img][color=#8080c0]Khi cai win tai nha tphcm, bạn sẽ được cài đặt những gì ?
Cài phiên bản hệ điều hành Win theo ý muốn khách hàng.
Bộ phần mềm Microsoft Offce ( Office 2003, 2007, 2010, 2013) bao gồm Exel, Word, Powerpoint, Outlook, Access,..
SOFT đọc file PDF như : Foxit Reader, Adobe Reader, Nitro PDF,..
Cài phần mềm gõ tiếng việt : Unikey, Vietkey, trọn bộ font chữ tiếng việt + font Design
các trình duyệt phổ biến như : Google Chorme, Coccoc, Firefox..
phần mềm chat như : Zalo, Skype, Viber, Yahoo Messenger,..
Software hỗ trợ xem phim nghe nhạc như : KMP Player, FLV Player, Mutimedia Player...
Cài phần mềm diệt virus USB : USB Sercurity,..
Chương trình chống phân mảnh, tối ưu tốc độ đĩa cứng : Smart Defrag.
phần mềm phần mềm dọc rác, chống Spyware, tối ưu tốc độ máy tính : CCleaner, Advanced SystemCare,.. Xem thêm: sua may tinh tai nha quan 3 Chất Lượng

----------

